# Help: wormer overdose



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

I went to deworm all the animals today and my first goat to deworm was of course the smallest (50lbs). My dewormer syringe came set at 100kg already so I just went ahead and dosed her but I didn't realize the ring wasn't locked. So in one fell swoop the poor little thing got enough dewormer to dose 575kg of horse. I was using Eqvalan Gold (each syringe contains 120mg Ivermectin and 600mg praziquantel). Any thoughts? I'm off to town to get some activated charcoal for her, hopefully I can get it in her fast enough. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You will have to find out yourself about the praziquantel, but you can give a goat a whole tube of Ivermectin type wormers with no ill effects.

Push the contents of your paste wormers into a 3 cc syringe, your doe only needed 1/2 a cc, most are dosed at 1cc per 100 pounds...you simply waste to much wormer using the syringe they come in. 
Vicki


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I gave her some charcoal anyways and now just leaving her under observation. Hopefully she'll be ok. Thanks for the input.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Merck manual says very wide margin of safety and up to 10 x dose before toxic response.
She may be sluggish and not interested in food for awhile. 
Lee


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

You should be fine, wide range of safety with those two. Charcoal has not been shown to be effective. Typically, in these cases, remedy is gastric lavage.


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks. She's seems normal this morning.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes! Years ago when out of town my wife gave 10 ML of Cydectin to a 25 pound goat without any ill effect. The kid never got even indigestion. She had called me about a goat and described it to me and I misunderstood and prescribed worming for a large goat that I thought she was describing.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

That's a good reason to keep a book with photos, isn't Tim? I've had the same trouble when the neighbor is calling yo tell me about "the little brown goat".


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Exactly what Tim decribed is why my goats wear nylon dog collars with their names written on the collars with slick paint. I don't want someone helping me while I am gone, calling me with a description that could be 4 other goats on the property. Plus I can leave directions for the doe with Dee on her collar and they don't have to remember which one she is, they can read it. Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

That's a smart idea. Simple but oh so helpful!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

They also make little tags that go on collars...they are around a dollar a piece, but look like they would last awhile. http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Nylon-ID-Neck-Tags-Blank.html. I haven't tried them myself, but was considering it. I have different color/pattern collars on everyone, and the one time I was able to get away for a bit, I wrote on the instruction sheet descriptions of the goats, and what collar they were wearing. I tried before to put their names on the collar with sharpie, but that did not last long.


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish they made nylon collars for goats like they have for cats, with break away things for safety. The plastic chains are too weak and the goats can get them off too easily, and I'm too afraid to leave a regular dog collar on the girls. Mine are naked when in the pens and wear dog collars when we travel. Cat collars would be great, but are too small.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jamie it is exactly what most of my goats wear, and they do work, we find collars off (especially kids). There is a guy on eBay that makes, he makes my buck collars for me, anysize, but I usually just buy a few dozen from jeffers in their pet catalog (they are adjustable) or well shoot can't remember the name of the catalog husband gets most of the dog stuff in...pet edge I think. They have the same quick release plastic clasp that they have for small dogs and cats.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought a couple of those plastic snap dog collars that were large at Dollar General one time. Cheap and they worked just fine.


----------

